# Urgent! 2 Maltese (special needs) in NJ need help!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's updated information with contact info as well:

From: sabrina appell <[email protected]>
Date: September 21, 2007 10:09:28 AM EDT

Subject: Please help rehome two 8 y/o special needs Maltese littermates, Eros & Lia

Dear Heidi,
My name is Sabrina Appell and I am writing to you for advice or whatever help you can offer as I'm in a quandary.
I thought I might approach you about a sad situation regarding my mom's two, sweet maltese, Lia & Eros.
For the past several months, my mom had been considering finding a good home for her two 8 year old Maltese.
She is getting older and has a difficult time caring for them.
Unfortunately, Eros (the male) has been diagnosed with Cushing's Disease and we're pretty sure that Lia has it as well.
Both Lia and Eros were to go to a foster home located through a maltese rescue breed by the end of this month.
However, for some reason still unbeknownst to me, I got a call last week from the woman who was to foster them.
She told me the president of the rescue decided that she shouldn't take in Lia and Eros.�
She wasn't given an explanation either.
I've tried contacting the rescue myself, leaving messages, emailing...and got nothing in return.
No explanation. Nothing.
I was shocked by all of this.
I remain disheartened and disgusted by the whole situation.
Lia & Eros are 8 year littermates that absolutely inseparable and extremely adorable...as most Maltese are.�
But the little ones do need special care. They have diabetes b/c of the Cushings.
Eros is blind because of it but that doesn't stop him from bouncing like a bunny when he hears you walk through the door.�
Lia has a cherry eye which may be considered an aesthetic issue by some but I think her cuteness more than makes up for it. I believe it was removed once but returned. The vet's competancy of who performed it remains questionable for many reasons.�
They have an incredible knack for laying intense guilt trips on you for taking them to the vet.�
They look like a mirror image of each other when they go for walks as they scurry side by side.
Eros still loves a gave of fetch w/ his little bone despite being blind. His ears perk up went it lands...I guess he has an auditory GPS.
I love them immensely but unfortunately I cannot take them in because I have a 80 pound Lab that doesn't do well with other dogs.
The only option that remains open to my Mom is euthanizing them. I'm absolutely distraught by this...as is she. She's doubtful that someone else can love them as much as she does and would worry that they'd be mistreated or wouldn't have the patience for them.
Perhaps we could further discuss the details of this very long and suddenly very confusing situation.
Or maybe you could suggest some other avenue I might pursue to save these dogs.
Ultimately, what will happen is that my mom will make the hard decision to
put Lia and Eros down. They are too playful and joyful to put down now.
Please let me know if you have insight or suggestions. I would greatly appreciate it.
Warm regards,
Sabrina Appell




=


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Please let me know if I can make a donation that is really all I can do. I have my hands full with 3 and Ellie has PI and that is quite expensive plus she will have her knees done early year.

Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about trying another rescue group? Rescue groups have to be prudent when it comes to taking in dogs since they depend on donations. It's a difficult decision, but they just can't afford to take them all in and sometimes must turn away ones that have expensive medical needs and are less adoptable. Pairs are even harder to place, especially senoir dogs like these.

My Lady is a diabetic. She is very prone to infections as all diabetics are. Just managing her health care costs me $250 a month in medications alone and and her vet bills are unbelievable. Medications for Cushings is even more expensive, I believe. It won't be easy finding someone to take on these sweet baby's financial needs so you must understand why a rescue group might be unable to take them at this time.

Have you contacted one of the larger rescues like Northcentral? I would think you might have better luck with a larger one, although I know they all struggle with budgets. I know you are upset with this rescue, but try to remember that they just can't take them all in. They are non-profits and depend on volunteers. They never seem to have enough foster homes which limit the number of dogs they can take in at any given time, too.

If you tell us which area of the country your mom is in, perhaps we can recommend another rescue to contact.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj, This gal had contacted Metro Maltese Rescue. (The pups are in NJ.)
I'm surprised as MMR only has two listings right now on petfinder.
I know one gal e-mailed me has offered to help a bit financially if the pups have to go to a temp home till they can get into a more perm situation. 
Yes this is going to be a tough one. I do think the little blind guy would need to be with his sister..she probably helps him get around. (I know that was the case with a friend of mine... the seeing pooch lead the blind one... especially on stairs etc.)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There's a gal that does recsue not terribly far from me. She is "small" so doesn't get a lot of financial support. I'm told she has cut back on 'general' rescues and taking those nobody else wants. These MIGHT be considered.
I wondered if I could tell her we'd help with some financial support if she'd care for these babies....maybe she could do so. I think the financial thing would be her only reservation since she doesn't get a lot of donations i don't think.
I also believe she uses the same vet as I use and of so, I know they'd be under good care.
I'm going to contact her now just to see if it is even a possibility.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh this is so sad. What precious little souls. 

Are they able to, maybe, help the rescue with the monthly medical bills?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have they tried contacting IMOM to see if they are eligible for fianncial assistance? I believe diabetes is considered life threatening so they night qualify depending on their financial situation.

http://www.imom.org/

Obviously, it woud be best for these guys to stay together in the home they have always known with ther mom if she is physically able to care for them.

Terry, do you know what their health status is now? Are their Cushings and diabetes under control? The fact that they are both blind makes me wonder if they are regulated.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marj ~ I didn't notice any mention of financial problems, just that the mother was getting old and could no longer care for them. The daughter has a big dog, and cannot take them in. So I'm wondering if she and her mother could help the rescue with the monthly medical bills.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am awaiting information on actual vet records... to know exactly what's what. It is very possible they are only dealing with one problem. It appears only the one is blind.. the other has cherry eye that was repaired once but came back.
Later today after work I am going to try to call the daughter directly and get more information.
Have been getting some cross-posting information and sometimes with that info gets a bit 'foggy".

I'll post with any new information I get.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj ~ I didn't notice any mention of financial problems, just that the mother was getting old and could no longer care for them. The daughter has a big dog, and cannot take them in. So I'm wondering if she and her mother could help the rescue with the monthly medical bills.[/B]



If finances aren't a problem, I wonder if getting a vet tech to come in and help with them is an option? My vet tech only charges $12 a trip to give Lady her shots, check her blood sugar, when I am in the hospital.

Or, as you say, getting them to set up a monthly contribution for the ongoing vet care these guys are going to need for the rest of their lives. Not only would it make it easier for rescue to take them in, it might make it easier to find them an adoptive home.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Please do keep us posted!

Spunky was treated for Cushings and I have some Lysodren -- which cost about $6 per pill :shocked: left over from when Spunky was getting treated with it. I'd donate it if their vet wants to put them on Lysodren. But I think the newer medicine, Trilostane, may be replacing it as the standard care. 

I hate to hear 8 years old being referred to as "old" - all the dogs I have in my home now are several years older than that! And my little terrier, Penny, lived to be 17 in spite of having Cushings the last few years.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, how terribly sad.  The daughter's letter was so lovely and she seems like such a caring person who is trying to save these precious Malts. I sure hope something can be done to save them....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little kids. I hope something works out for them. Sometimes
it's heck to grow old.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope the other rescue that Terry was checking on is able to help them. Poor little guys.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So far no luck. I contacted the daughter via e-mail to get more difinitive info.

Though finances are somewhat of a concern.. the Mom is getting so hard even if they were healthy to care for the two dogs.
the health issues make it even harder. Apparently a brother has been helping take to the vets and even with some of the vet bills... but can't always do that. They had offered to supply the insulin and syringes to the rescue but they got no reply back after a few e-mails and messages on voice mail. 

I have not gotten any answer to the rescue gal near me. I know they are not going to be an easy placement. 
Euros was dx Cushings after the difficulty in regulation. ..he is 8 pounds and on vetsulin 3 units 2 x day.
Little Lia I don't believed to be firmly dx but assumed because they are littermates and same symptoms. She is on 1.5 units 2 x day of the Vetsulin... though she said she suspects the dose to go up before long. ( I'm not a fan of vetsulin but that's another story...just that if it was humulin .. that is much less expensive and easier to give...PLUS does a good job of dealing with the bg) . Neither is being treated as far as I understand for the Cushings.

I'm going to ask our vet clinic if they have any leads and maybe have them post their photos and info on their board.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

About trying to place them through the canine diabetes board? These guys are going to need someone very special to take on their financial needs, someone familiar with diabetic dogs so they know what they are commiting to. 

As I have found with Miss Lady, insulin and syringes are just a drop in the bucket compared to the vet bills diabetics can rack up. Lady's are huge and remember, I am a fanatic diabetic mommy who home tests and keeps her well regulated so she is much healthier than most. Still, her constant infections get very expensive to treat because they are so hard to clear up. Lady also needs to see an opthamalogist now.

Bless you for trying to find a home for these guys. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> About trying to place them through the canine diabetes board? These guys are going to need someone very special to take on their financial needs, someone familiar with diabetic dogs so they know what they are commiting to.
> 
> As I have found with Miss Lady, insulin and syringes are just a drop in the bucket compared to the vet bills diabetics can rack up. Lady's are huge and remember, I am a fanatic diabetic mommy who home tests and keeps her well regulated so she is much healthier than most. Still, her constant infections get very expensive to treat because they are so hard to clear up. Lady also needs to see an opthamalogist now.
> 
> Bless you for trying to find a home for these guys. :grouphug:[/B]


Yes, Marj, Denise had already posted on the board. I believe there has been a notice on the Cushings board as well.
I know they are going to be very very difficult to place. However, It's very sad to think they may be put to sleep for 'treatable issues" . I know the girl said the catatacts in the little guy were considered operable 6 months ago don't know if that status is changed... but we know THAT can be costly too! So,... all in all yes, it would be diffficult to fine someone to commit to them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone contacted IMOM? I checked their website and they do have a sponsor program for diabetic pets. There are a bunch of wonderful success stories where diabetic pets have been fully sponsored for several hundred dollars a month.

http://www.imom.invisionzone.com/community...php?showforum=4


http://www.imom.org/pin/dpf/index.htm


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj, I think that it is as much a physical 'challenge' to the owner as financial as apparently she is getting elderly.
Denise is/was a volunteer with IMOM and Denise is actually the one who first contacted me about these Malts. I think if it was just financial... she would have done the IMOM info to them.


----------

